# Jigging from piers?



## sbe4me (Mar 21, 2005)

Leaving for OBX Sat. night for a week of vacation, along with surf fishing I will be doing some pier fishing. I was wondering if it would be productive to jig off the piers? If it is what is a good jig to do some vertical jigging?
What type of fish might I catch and are these good eating?


Thanks Matt


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Normally, jigging from a pier is done with a Gotcha or double bucktail rig. They are casted away from the pier and retreved back to the pier. Using this method you can catch Bluefish, Spanish Mackerel and Gray Trout as well as others. Yeap, pretty good eating.
Just go to the end of the pier and Stop and Watch what everryone else is doing. Once you get the hang of it, ease your way to the rail and give it a try. Try not to get tooooo excited and cross everyone up, kind makes'em testy.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

I fished the outerbanks pier at milepost 18. It's a little more out of the way than the others and has less of a crowd. I sneaked out from the girlfriend for an hour or so sunday and jigged up a whole pile of 2lb blues.

They're there every morning and evening, don't waste your time with mid day.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

In SC when you talk about jigging from the pier, most peole either think of gold hook rigs or gotchas. Gold hook rigs are just anywhere from 5-15 gold hooks with straws or other stuff on them on 40-50lb mono. Just jig up and down and catch blues, spanish, ribbons, greenbacks, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

This past weekend I combined the two methods mentioned and put a short gold hook rig in front of my gotcha. when one gets one the gotcha the other hooks usually get filled up too. Four blues at a time produce some nice pull but be sure your line can handle hoisting up four flopping blues. It also produced some spanish too. It is a lot of fun you just have to be extra carefull with the extra hooks.


----------



## sbe4me (Mar 21, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> This past weekend I combined the two methods mentioned and put a short gold hook rig in front of my gotcha. when one gets one the gotcha the other hooks usually get filled up too. Four blues at a time produce some nice pull but be sure your line can handle hoisting up four flopping blues. It also produced some spanish too. It is a lot of fun you just have to be extra carefull with the extra hooks.


That sounds cool! I posted a thread about spider wire anyone have any coments on this stuff?


----------

